# IMU, TASI & TARI Abruzzo



## Whoops330 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi everyone.
My wife is of Italian heritage and 19 years ago we bought a small house in Abruzzo. It cost 35,000 euros. We live in the UK and use the Italian house very rarely (at most two weeks a year). It's a small place; a total of three floors of which we own the top two floors (the lower floor is a garage owned by someone else who rents it out).
We never received any bills other than from Enel for the minimal electricity used. We just got on with life and never thought there were ongoing taxes we needed to pay (I accept this was naive at best). However, last time we were there, the commune had changed the waste collection system, which now requires a 'card' to access. I recently contacted a friend to ask him how we get one of these cards and he told me to apply to the commune and as long as our taxes are up to date we can get one. GULP. So now I've done some research and believe we are liable for three taxes IMU, TASI and TARI.
Can anyone confirm this and tell me how far back we will have to pay? Will we owe thousands? On the 'visura per soggetto' dated 21/09/2011, the 'rendita' value is euro 82,63.
All help appreciated.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If your wife was registered in the AIRE and the property listed as a primary residence in Italy she didn't have any IMU (or the early name) before. I can't remember but want to say 2011. I assume she is actually Italian.

Tasi is the new garbage tax and I think only goes back four or five years.

Honestly just go to the town hall. All these taxes are set at the local level. 

Garbage tax is based on property size. Number of residents. I think. But it varies by town.

IMU is also set locally with a max depending on how you're classed. But I think it's under 10%. 10% of €82 isn't a huge number.

Didn't you get a water bill?


----------



## Whoops330 (Jun 9, 2020)

*Whoops330*

Many thanks for this. Although my wife qualifies for residency, she does not have it.
I've contacted an accountant in the commune who has agreed to assist. He also confirmed the approximate figure for the IMU of €150 per year. The only thing he did say is that is that TASI no longer exists (since 31st December 2019) and that we would qualify for 'seasonal', discounted TARI tax. He also suggesting owning up and paying the five years without being asked, in the hope they cancel or reduce the non-payment penalties. The calculation for IMU is as follows (thanks to someone on another forum for this - hope it helps someone else):

1. Add 5% to the rendita catastle.....gives €86.76
2. Multiply by 160......gives €13,881.60.
3 1.06% (this varies according to the commune) of €13,881.60 ie €147.14/year.

Never had a water bill. Need to chase that up now


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If they haven't billed you they can only go back two years. That's the rule for utilities.


----------

